# Right angle clamps



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

are there right angle clamps out the can hold fairly large pieces of wood like a "T"? Is there something i can make with standard clamps to do this?
R


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi R

They make many,many kinds of clamps 
But if you'er like me I like to make my own, this one is a right angle clamp that you make easy with a tap and die set for wood..

You would use some of the bar clamps you now have and just make a add slide on part...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Right-Angle-Clamp/G8833

wood threading tap and dies
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/448

You can make many items for the shop with the tap and die set
like the items below


============


rharveyva said:


> are there right angle clamps out the can hold fairly large pieces of wood like a "T"? Is there something i can make with standard clamps to do this?
> R


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

rharveyva

Try this link

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18114&filter=Rockler Outlet

TTG


----------

